# Starting a river fishing guide service



## Jthoreson83 (Feb 2, 2012)

I am looking at starting starting a river guide service in west michigan and I have a question. Is it required to get a captains license even if we would be wading and not operating a boat? Input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

You only need a license if you are taking people for hire in a vessel .


----------



## Jthoreson83 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok great thanks.


----------



## SullysSteelies (Oct 18, 2009)

If it's a wade-in style guide service be prepared for previous clients to be in your spots when you arrive with new clients. It eventually compounds after they take their buddies, and their buddies take their buddies, etc...

Hope it works out for you for as long as possible! Guiding can be a ton of work but can also be awesomely rewarding if you have the heart for it. Best of luck!


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

If you are utilizing State land to do this "even parking lots", you would need to purchase a lease from the State of Michigan I believe, if a lease is required, there are minimum requirements regarding liability insurance as well.

You would NOT need a Captains license nor an Inland Pilots License if you are not utilizing a boat...


----------



## midmimike (Jan 4, 2014)

Ohhhh booooyyyyy


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Boozer said:


> If you are utilizing State land to do this "even parking lots", you would need to purchase a lease from the State of Michigan I believe, if a lease is required, there are minimum requirements regarding liability insurance as well.
> 
> You would NOT need a Captains license nor an Inland Pilots License if you are not utilizing a boat...


StateLand commercial use permit?


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

wintrrun said:


> StateLand commercial use permit?


http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10364_52261-233271--,00.html

You must have a minimum of $300,000 in liability insurance in order to get the lease and for a first time purchaser, the lease is $600.00 and that covers you for 5 years, after that, it is $500.00 for every additional 5 years after that...

You don't want to get caught without it, if you utilize State lands to access the water you are guiding on.

Furthermore, if these walk in trips were on National Forest land, you need a different permit that costs thousands and thousands of dollars to obtain...


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Jthoreson83 said:


> I am looking at starting starting a river guide service in west michigan and I have a question. Is it required to get a captains license even if we would be wading and not operating a boat? Input would be greatly appreciated.


I'm just curious, what kind of fish would you be guiding clients on?


----------



## Jthoreson83 (Feb 2, 2012)

Great info guys thanks


----------



## Jthoreson83 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hockeymania2. Steelhead and salmon.


----------



## Frogpoopin (Sep 6, 2006)

Boozer said:


> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10364_52261-233271--,00.html
> 
> You must have a minimum of $300,000 in liability insurance in order to get the lease and for a first time purchaser, the lease is $600.00 and that covers you for 5 years, after that, it is $500.00 for every additional 5 years after that...
> 
> ...


yep yep true!


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Jthoreson83 said:


> I am looking at starting starting a river guide service in west michigan and I have a question. Is it required to get a captains license even if we would be wading and not operating a boat? Input would be greatly appreciated.


 Besides all of what's been said above, i was just wondering how much experience have u had at catching salmon n steel ? (read your profile) Doesn't seem like u have had a lot,(I could be wrong) but if I'm right, I would learn all u can about your prey. But If you think u know enough, to show some one a good time, then by all means go for it. Good luck with your venture...... I swear I'm not trying to pic on this guy, I'm only trying to help.


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

Try further North please


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Rule # 1 Salmon numbers are declining
Rule # 2 See rule number 1
I consider myself a fairly good salmon fisherman on the rivers and I was out many times in August, September, and October. My total catch in the rivers was 6 Chinook and 4 Coho in 2014. In 2013 it was 53 Chinook and 13 coho. Is it worth the investment if the fish are not there? 
Another thing to consider is do you want to give up your fishing top spots to a bunch of people who will only pay you once? You will also piss off all of the local fishermen who also fish in your spots. 
Out of the goodness of my heart I took a person who I had just met to one of my favorite spots ice fishing. He promised that he would keep it to himself. He did just that for a year. The next year he was out there with 8 of his buddies.


----------



## Jthoreson83 (Feb 2, 2012)

River bob

I've fishing since I was about 6 or 8 years old. Lol yea my profile is pretty lame I just haven't filled it in. I have been fishing salmon and steelers about the past 10 years. I have always done pretty well compared to others I have fished with. I work a full time job and am looking to get into guiding/ charter fish as a hobby. I love to fish and teach others if I didn't have a wife and kids would fish everyday. I figured if it wasn't a huge pain to do it I would start getting in to it.


----------



## Jthoreson83 (Feb 2, 2012)

Robert Holmes 

I understand that the Salmon numbers are declining and this sucks!!! But I am no looking to do this as a living I am looking to start something more for after I retire. I am in my early 30's and the numbers will come back in my life time. About fishing holes I look at it like this I don't own the rivers. Yeah there are some spots that are better then others but I live in a area with 6 or better great rivers for fishing. I would advertise out of town so most clients wouldn't be local. But I totally get what your saying. Again I am just looking for it as a hobby.


----------



## Jthoreson83 (Feb 2, 2012)

Julez81 it would actually be western northern mi. Not south


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Just curious what rivers are you planning on guiding people on? I'm really hoping its not any of the smaller rivers in the area I fish for em. I enjoy how peaceful it is wading downstream and being the only guy on the river. If your spots are good enough to guide people on foot I wouldn't plan on it going on for very long. I can guarantee when next season rolls around you will be finding last years clients and there buddies in all of your spots and probably the holes up and down stream to. I'm sure there are lots of people on this site that could make a few extra bucks bringing people to all their spots but don't because they cherish the resource. Get a boat and do float trips and keep those foot holes to yourself.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

I can count on one hand how many clients ended up back in holes and runs I guided them on previously wether it was a walk in or a boat trip.
Friends or acquaintances that I took fishing is a diffent story altogether.
Most guys looking to do guided boot trips are not your diehard, hardcore river fisherman looking for a onetime trip to show them the lay of the land.


----------

